# Choke Tube for Pheasant Hunting...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 870 12ga. and am going pheasant hunting this weekend. What choke tube and size shot should I use for the birds? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

Assuming you are on a preserve hunt...typically means you'll be hunting over tight sitting birds. Most of your shots should be on the short side of the range. I say Improved Cylinder with 6's. 

Brad


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd go with that too. good combo for preserve birds


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If your huntin open fields on a windy day. They can move. Makes the side by side great not to say im a bad shot.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

If you have a dog you are trying to work also, just take your time and let the birds get out there a good distance. 

I'm a semi slow shooter and i love the long shot so i us the full choke..

And good luck with the birds..


Insane---out


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, that's why an over under is great. First barrel choke for IC and the second you can choke it for Full. 

Now it's all becoming clear!


----------

